# good turkey gun/value?



## tedward (Jul 11, 2011)

I would like to take up turkey hunting and need to buy a shotgun that will be used for turkey hunting only. Not in position to break the bank. Can I have some suggestions about what would be good for a newbie. I like the idea of getting a decent gun but say 500$ for the gun. New or used is cool. Thanks in advance for your input/experience.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

if its just for turkey i would get some thing with a 26 to 28 in barrel a good scope find the choke that work best ..you might need to try 3 or 4 and a good turkey load that i am not going to tell you what to get because every gun shoots different


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

$500 will get you a pretty decent turkey gun. I would suggest a semi-automatic because it will have less recoil than a pump when shooting those [email protected] turkey loads. Remington and Mossberg make some decent turkey guns for around that price range. I shoot the Mossberg 935 and am quite happy with it.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

here you go 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=193243


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Mossberg 835 pump . Shoots the 3 1/2" magnum. Extremely effective.

Love mine

ski


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

I am a Remington fan and I don't think you could go wrong with an 870 pump. Their design is simple and they rarely break if you take care of them. If you get a matte finish on it you don't even have to worry about camo! 

1100's are great too...in fact that's what I use...however, you may have trouble finding one in that price range.

You don't need to spend big money on a fancy choke either...I shoot a $19 Wal-Mart model (stardot) and its the best I have ever had. I don't like super tight chokes either...they are unnecessary and can make close shots easy to miss. I always tell people I like a basketball sized pattern at 20 yards.


----------



## Grizzlybear (Feb 24, 2012)

You couldn't go wrong with the Mossberg 835 Ulti mag. Have two of them


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Cabelas in wheeling just sent a weekly flier with some nice turkey set ups around 500. Mossbergs and Remington. I put a tactical sock in my 870 supermag and love it. They have the same basics setup for 500. Don't know the quality of the choke though 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

tedward,
Help us, help you.  Do you have a preference of:
* Camo & synthetic vs. blue & wood.
* Pump, semi-auto, double barrel or single shot.
* 12 or 20 or other gauge.
* Barrel length choices...20" to 30".

I own a Mossberg 500 Turkey Special, in 12 gauge, 3" chamber, full camo synthetic and a 20" barrel. It was $294 with tax, about 5 years ago. It patterns great, easy to carry and manuver due to it being so short, but it kicks a bit more than I like...so I installed a Pachmayr Magnum recoil pad...tamed it right down. 

If you don't need/want a second shot, there are some very nice single shot shotguns that produce excellent patterns, at long distances and they're light weight too.

Keep an eye on the prices at Bud's Gun Shop, as their website tends to reflect accurate/reasonable gun prices.
http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php

Bowhunter57


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I paid 350.00 for my Browning in camo turkey gun....but only have used it once....hoping this year will be better with one more kill for the wall and table....came with a Carlson Turkey tube too....that pattern out sweet at 40 yrds..


----------

